# webserver cannot access Internet



## kenchin10352 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 1 DSL line connected to windows server 2008 r2 with 2 nic's IPV4,6. On the first nic IPV4 it's static 71.244.xx.xx with gateway and DNS's assigned and IPV6 is set to obtain address automatically. The second nic IPV4 it's defined as 192.168.xxx.x with the same gateway and DNS. All is good!
I added a router to the mix to share the Internet with other workstations, access to the Internet is also good!, but cannot connect to the Internet on a webserver 2008 standard using the same process.
The webserver has 1 nic, IPV4 is set to DHCP and DNS is using the same address as the other DNS's. When I viewed my network connection, it say's Local and Internet but when clicking on the Internet I get page cannot be displayed "google.com".
Please give me some advice on how to correct the issue. :4-dontkno


----------



## kenchin10352 (Apr 27, 2011)

(Solved) traced connection, rj45 plugged into the wrong port in the switch, moved jack to correct port and webserver is connected to the Internet.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you for posting your solution


----------

